
Tesla patches exploit - andrewfromx
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/20/tesla-patches-exploit-that-left-model-s-potentially-vulnerable-to-remote-access/
======
andrewfromx
that's right. They patched the very last exploit there was only one and there
will never be another. Problem: solved.

